# Sony KV-B2523E  efecto cojin cruza TR horizontal



## rafer (May 29, 2009)

Hola:

Dispongo de un televisor Sony KV-B2523E, que hacia el intento de arranque y se quedaba intermitente (hipando la alimentación). Lo lleve a reparar y me dijeron que era problema de que el tubo de imagen (TRC) estaba agotado, y que en este tipo de televisores lleva un control de bloqueo por disminuir la corriente de haz.
Con poca información estoy intentando repararla, y después de desoldar y soldar componentes para comprobar las diferentes tensiones y pudiera tener algun consumo excesivo y no dejase arrancar a la fuente, no encontre nada  mal he conseguido que haya encendido un momento con "efecto cojín", pero al poco tiempo ( 1 minuto) se ha cruzado el transistor de lineas ( 2SC4927).
Por que se puede producír el "efecto cojín".
Mi pregunta es, puede ser que esté mal el transformador de lineas (fly back), ó el yugo, ó algún componente asociado a estos circuitos.

Saludos cordiales.

Titulo Editado de forma mas descriptiva


----------



## thevenin (May 30, 2009)

A mi pasó exáctamente mismo fallo en un monitor:

Hipo primero, HOT en corto, y luego tras reponerlo se cortocircuitaba al cabo de unos minutos.

Te comento:
el problema estaba en el transistor de corrección este-oeste, debe tener un disipador para si solo, en este caso estaba en corto, pero es posible que solo tenga fugas. Desmóntalo para asegurarte que no mides falsas lecturas en placa. Será un de tipo bipolar, o sea fácilmente comprobable.

Si tira el HOT también puede ser el transformador de líneas eso es cierto.

Pero el tubo no sé... si ve veía con brillo encendía rápido no tenía síntomas de agotamiento momento  extraña un poco...

No sé si es un fallo típico en estos televisores.

Adicionalmente el monitor tenía un fallo de que no regulaba brillo; los culpables eran una resistencia de 1 Ohm escondida entre el disipador y el FBT y un diodo fugado de un secundario transformador de líneas, que formaban parte del rectificador del ABL.

Espero que te ayude.


----------



## rafer (May 30, 2009)

Gracias thevenin.
Me estás informaciónrmando tecnicamente cosa que yo desconozco, por que soy aficionado, me hablas de HOT ,  FBT y ABL que no sé lo que quiere decír.
El transistor corrector este oeste no lo localizo.
También agradecería me dijeran donde puedo comprar o descargar el manual tecnico de dicho TV.

Saludos.


----------



## thevenin (May 30, 2009)

Veamos:

FBT es FlyBack Transformer: o sea el transformador de líneas.

El HOT es el famoso transistor de horizontal que se te está poniendo en corto, Horizontal Transistor Output.

Los Sonys son muy suyos, de repente tiene un integrado para la corrección este-oeste, la verdad que ni idea.

También puede ser que esté en el mismo disipador del HOT. Tiene que ser un encapsulado de potencia, vamos con disipador.

De todas maneras fíjate: poniendo el modelo y pin-cushion (efecto cojín) en Google  nos
lleva a esta página:

http://www.tehnomagazin.com/TV_Repair/SONY_AE2_chassis.htm

y si buscas con CTRL+F la palabra CUSHION (cojín) verás que apunta al D819, si el chasis es el mismo te puede valer.

Para conseguir el manual puedes intentarlo en el club de diagramas, yo estoy registrado pero gratis, y  hay manual del chasis AE-2 que parece que es de los de 25" como el tuyo, o también en http://www.eserviceinformación.com/index.php?what=search2 por el nº de chasis, que lo verás escrito en la placa por algún lado.

Y para terminar:

ABL: Automatic Bright Level: nivel de brillo automático. Sale de unos de los bobinados del FBT, encontrarás una resistencia fusible, un diodo rectificador y un condensador del que no recuerdo su voltaje, pero por estos componentes, si el brillo va bien no te preocupes, ya que no tiene relación con el fallo de cojín (corrección este-oeste), lo dije por que en el monitor se quemó todo al mismo tiempo.

A ver si ahora hay más suerte.


----------



## rafer (May 31, 2009)

Hola de nuevo.

http://www.tehnomagazin.com/TV_Repair/SONY_AE2_chassis.htm .En esta dirección no soy capaz de bajarlo. Y en el club de diagramas me pide creditos que no dispongo de ellos y tampoco puedo bajarlo.
Es posible que con estas nuevas tecnologías de hoy, los que ya no somos tan jovenes estamos un poco atrofiados.
Te agradecería si puedes bajarlo y ponerlo en el foro ó enviarmelo, mi e-mail es:, lo agradecería muchisimo.
Mi pregunta tambien es, si después de cambiar el HOT dañado ( 2SC4927) por uno que me han dicho que es equivalente ( BU2508DF) y desconectar las bobinas deflectoras arrancar el Tv a ver que sucede. Por supuesto conectada la ventosa del MAT.

Saludos cordiales y muchas gracias.


----------



## thevenin (May 31, 2009)

A ver, en esta dirección que dices:

http://www.tehnomagazin.com/TV_Repair/SONY_AE2_chassis.htm

no está el esquema, sino una posible solución al fallo del efecto cojín, que como dice apunta al diodo D819. Revisa ese diodo si está en corto o tiene fugas.

El manual de donde lo puedes bajar es en:

http://www.eserviceinformación.com/download.php?fileid=63

pinchando donde dice  "To download the file, please, click here ! " debajo del ultimo recuadro donde dice
Download restrictions informaciónrmation.

En el club de diagramas yo tampoco tengo créditos.

Venga, que ese televisor tiene que salir adelante como sea.


----------



## rafer (May 31, 2009)

Hola.

http://www.eserviceinformación.com/download.php?fileid=63 
pinchando donde dice "To download the file, please, click here ! " debajo del ultimo recuadro donde dice 
Download restrictions informaciónrmation.

En esta pagina he logrado descargar el archivo en pdf, pero está vacio, no contiene nada de iformación.

Respecto al diodo D819 no existe en este chasis, que por cierto he revisado las placas y no lo pone por ningún sitio el tipo que es.
He comprobando los diodos que estan por la zona y parece que esten bien.
Este televisor deve de ser algo raro no aparece información, y la que aparece no coincide.

Saludos.


----------



## rafer (Jun 10, 2009)

Hola.
He conseguido descargar los esquemas del televisor, pero no consigo repararlo, por no comprender el funcionamiento.
Adjunto un archivo ( partido en dos A y B, por que no me deja enviarlo en uno ) con el esquema correspondiente a la etapa de líneas, para que me orientéis cuales son los componentes que pueden afectar sobre el "efecto cojín".

Muchas gracias.


----------



## thevenin (Jun 11, 2009)

Verás, el esquema que has pasado está muy borroso, yo el que he bajado es el que te dije, no sé si es el mismo, te lo envío a tu email por si acaso.

Como no conseguimos ver nada, y el esquema que te he pasado es muy complicado de ver podemos hacer los siguiente:

1. Busca en la placa los siguientes integrados, todos son de corrección este oeste, a ver si es alguno de   ellos:
    TDA8145 TDA4950 TDA4951 TDA8350Q, TEA2031.
    También pueden ser similares en la numeración.

2. Si no fuera así, entonces quitando los microprocesadores, anota y pon por aquí los integrados que encuentres, a ver si uno es de la corrección este-oeste o PIN-CUSHION, que es lo que tienes que buscar por el esquema.

Si encontraras alguno del paso 1, ese integrado tendrá un nº, el IC807, por ejemplo. Pues busca: 

1. Su hoja de datos para comprobar que tensiones debe tener de alimentación.
2. Revisa su componentes asociados, es decir, los que tengan la misma centena: R805, R803, C805, Q801 cosas de ese estilo. Entonces revisa esos componentes. Si no, sustituye condensadores que tengan la misma centena, puede que estén secos.

Vamos a ver si así encontramos el IC que hace la corrección e-w.


----------



## rafer (Jun 15, 2009)

Hola thevenin.

Muchas gracias por el envio del esquema de chasis AE 2F, se parece al del televisor pero no es, y por tu interes.
El esquema que corresponde con el tv es el de chasis AE 2B, el HOT es el mismo que el tv ( C4927 ), y que ademas trae dibujadas las placas y son identicas, a las del tv aunque se vé muy mal, pero es lo que hay.
La relacción de c.i que tiene el tv son: SN74LS221N, TDA466A, TDA9160, TDA2052, TDA8138, TDA8179S, TDA8443B, TDA9145, TDA6612, TDA2822M, TDA4605-3, TEA7605, TEA2114.
Lo que tengo duda es que el fallo en la corrección Este-Oeste pueda producír la destrución del HOT, o es que ademas hay otra avería que se encuentra camuflada.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## thevenin (Jun 15, 2009)

Te he enviado el pdf a tu correo.

Parece que es el TDA9160.

En la página 3 del pdf tienes la una relación de pines y voltajes para que compruebes.

La corriente de corrección E-W sale de la patilla 17. Así que tienes que comprobar todo componente viviente entre esa patilla y la etapa de deflexión horizontal, donde está el HOT.

Puedes ver un esquema bloque en la página 21, figura 8. Hay un operacional por medio. Va a dar al diodo modulador que está antes del HOT, puede ser un diodo gordo que también debes revisar.

Lo de que se estropee el HOT puede ser: 

1. El transformador de líneas. 
2. El condensador de alto voltaje o el damper diodo (diodo que está en paralelo con el Colector Emisor del HOT)
3. El transistor driver, el transformador driver.

Sospecho bastante del condensador de alto voltaje.

Dado que el fallo es fijo entonces puede ser un semiconductor fugado, en corto, abierto o condensador seco.

Si lo anterior no tuviera resultado los condensadores electrolíticos que estén con la misma numeración en la centena que el TDA 9160 cambiálos directamente.

Si no encontraras nada, puede ser el propio integrado. 

Ese televisor sale adelante, te lo digo yo...


----------



## thevenin (Jun 15, 2009)

Los componentes que van a las patillas 11 y 12 compruébalos antes que nada.


----------



## rafer (Jun 17, 2009)

Hola thevenin.

Tanto esfuerzo por tu parte para nada.

La relacción de c.i. que había publicado son los que constan en la relacción de materiales del chasis AE- 2B y que por inexperto confié que eran los del tv, pero por lo que se vé algunos de ellos no están contenidos en el tv, etre ellos el TDA9160, ya que este chasis es para varios televisores.
Entonces he realizado un trabajo de "chinos" en desoldar todos los integrados con los radiadores del tv al no poder leerlos por los componentes instalados delante y por su mala legibilidad en algunos, por que ya no confio de los esquemas. Los c.i. reales son: LM393P, STV9379, TDA4605-3, TDA8138A, 2 TDA2052, TDA9145, TDA4661, TDA6612-5, TDA2822M, TEA 2114, 24C16CB1, CXA1855S, CXA1587S, TDA8732, SAA7282ZP, TDA9820, M52319SP, BA7046.
El diodo damper que citas está integrado en el HOT. Donde vá el condensador de alto voltaje.
Antes de desamblar todo el chasis lo había probado después de cambiarle el HOT ( C4927 x 2508DF), pero arranca lo intente y empieza a hipar y leed rojo intermitente, hé comprobado al gunas tensiones y son la mitad del valor aproximadamente, ( +B 135v a 70v, +22v a 12v, -22v a -12v.
En cuanto vuelva a ensamblar el tv, mi proximo objetivo es ir soltando componentes , a ver si hay alguno que me está achicando la fuente o es que por alguna razón está regulando bajo.

Pido disculpas por estos fallos.

Muchas gracias thevenin

Saludos cordiales


----------

